# Charleston fly fishing guide



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I’m looking for a guide to fish a low tide in Charleston on Feb 16 or 17. It looks like there will be a mid day negative time on these days. Do you guys have any recommendations for the area? 
Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Newman Weaver maybe


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

I have availability to take you one of those days. Life time of experience on the SC waters, plenty of references if needed. Cell # 8644303648

Rob Williams


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Captains Chris Wilson or John Crislip the other day.


----------



## freemanfella (Dec 1, 2020)

Chris Wilson
Crawford Bishop
John Irwin


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

freemanfella said:


> Chris Wilson
> Crawford Bishop
> John Irwin


 Forgot about John Irwin.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

Capt. Mark Phelps. Been guiding there a long time, runs a fantastic Hell's Bay Guide, and stays on the Redfish & Trout. Super fun to fish with, he's at the top of any Charleston inshore guide list.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations!


----------

